# Got my Russell fuel line



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

After months of pushing back the availability date the Summit Racing web site finally lists that Russell GT0 fuel line will ship tomorrow. So with less then an hour until closing I jumped in the car and made it to Summit with 15 minutes to spare and got mine. 

This solves the problem of the FRC's cutting into the fuel line

The one thing though the package does say 2004 Pontiac GTO fuel line so I don't know if it won't fit the 05/06. 

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?autofilter=1&part=RUS-651105&N=115&autoview=sku


----------

